# What causes homicidal thoughts?



## moso (Jan 25, 2008)

I've had them for like the last 10 years.. but I don't think I would ever act on them. Are they caused by depression? 

When I was in the hospital for my paranoia and social phobia I was like, "ok they're going to ask if I homicidal thoughts any minute now..." but they never did. I figured that would be one of the things they ask there..


----------



## LarryM (Jan 15, 2008)

Id kill to know... JK

Sorry I cant help


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Paranoia?


----------



## a989chris (Dec 12, 2006)

Anger and guilt can often trigger those kind of thoughts. It is the separation between thinking of slicing someone open and the action that differentiates us from criminals. I have to admit that I have thoughts of doing brutal, nasty things to my "father" as revenge for the abuse I suffered as a child. But I know that one minute of pleasure does not equal 20 years in a state prison.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ive always believed that the majority of homicidal thoughts that were pre-planned were a result of a mental illness, under which name it would fall under, I do not know. I havent really the desire to study further right now.


----------



## SomethingSomething (Oct 6, 2007)

...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

a989chris said:


> Anger and guilt can often trigger those kind of thoughts. It is the separation between thinking of slicing someone open and the action that differentiates us from criminals. I have to admit that I have thoughts of doing brutal, nasty things to my "father" as revenge for the abuse I suffered as a child. But I know that one minute of pleasure does not equal 20 years in a state prison.


 :ditto


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Like you, I wouldn't do it(unless I was protecting myself or my family or something)...but I do think about it too. For me it's where I've been treated like **** by alot of people...and I still hate the people who treated me that way.


----------

